# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > T >  mtDNA T2a1a

## knez

Hi guys, I tested with 23adnMe and got mtDNA T2a1a and paternal I-P109. Both my parents are from Bosnia and Herzegovina, with mom's maternal side from area of Split, Dalmatia in Croatia and has been there for at least 5-6 generations. Both of these haplogroups are rare for that region, especially my mom's. I haven't seen anyone else with this haplogroup. Any thoughts?

----------


## Joey37

T2a1a appears to be an Indo-European clade, as it is found in Bell Beaker remains and those found all the way in India. It could have come to Dalmatia with the Illyrians or the Slavs. My dad is also T2, but he is T2b3, a more general western European subclade.

----------


## knez

Thanks. I was aware of T2b in central and western Europe, but my particular clade is rather unusual. Autosomally, I am a bit south shifted towards Greece and Eastern Mediterranean which comes from my maternal side, so Illyrian theory is quite plausible. My paternal side is north shifted due to Y-DNA and Germanic/Scandinavian in range of 10-15%.

----------

